# Biggest tires on stock Prairie 650?



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

This has to have been answered but I couldn't find the details in my search. What is the largest tire size for a stock 2003 Prairie 650? I do mostly trail riding in the U.P of Michigan. Large variety of terrine from Sand to Mud to Snow. Currently running 25x10x12 / 25x8x12 ITP Mudlites. Maybe 25% left in the front 50-75% left in the back.

Any Recommendations?

Thanks Travis!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You can run 28", but I do recommend you adding a 2" lift to eliminate and major srubbing.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

i run 26's with no problems one of my buddies runs 27's and has no rubbing issues. Wouldn't go any bigger than 26's though without some clutch work


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

I was trying to decide between 27" and 28". Where do the 28" rub? and does it rub differently depending on the tire manufacture? This is my first time buying tires.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

The only place the 28" Zilla's will rub is on real sharp turns.


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Muddy! Just so I'm following you correctly what size width are you referring to? 28x8x12 Front 28x10x12 rear or one step up? Stock Rims or Other?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

28x10x12 front and 28x12x12 rear.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I had 28x12s all the way around on my brute 650 SRA, basically same bike. It did rub at full turn on the plastic piece on my bumper. I put a 2" lift and 2" wheels spacers, removed the plastic piece on bumper and had it bedlinered and actually think it looks better with the tube only. I think I could clear 29.5s easy now. Oh and modded the floor boards


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------

